# Händler in AC??



## Mount10bike (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Freund will sich in Aachen am Wochenende ein Bike kaufen, oder sich zumindest ordentlich informieren.

Er ist totaler Neuling im MTB Bereich und weis auch noch nicht so recht wie der Einsatzbereich nachher ausschaut. Insofern braucht er einen fairen Händler.
Ich selber bin aus Aachen schon länger weg. Hatte zwar mal gute Erfahrungen mit Velo (ehem. Globetrotter Ladenlokal - da oben am Graben) ist aber eben schon ne Weile her.

Welchen Händler könnt Ihr in AC und Umgebung empfehlen?

Danke aus München


----------



## jesusjones (24. Juli 2002)

also die jungs bei velo sind super nett und nehmen sich ne menge zeit! was sich dann jedoch auch im preis ausdrückt ;-)

auch sehr zu empfehlen ist firebike in roetgen! weniger natürlich eurobike oder bike-components.de


dann mal viel glück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (24. Juli 2002)

mtb-store in Eschweiler. Ist am Wochenende aber meist recht voll.


----------



## HeWi (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

bei bei Fire-Bike und MTB-Store kann ich nur 100% zustimmen, es gibt da aber auch noch Radsport-Ganser in Stolberg/Breinig 
( http://www.radsportganser.de/s-titel.html ).
Das einzige Problem wird wohl sein das Samstags überall sehr viel los sein wird, da wird die Beratung bestimmt etwas zügiger abgewickelt.

Gruß Hein


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *mtb-store in Eschweiler. Ist am Wochenende aber meist recht voll. *


Kann ich ich auch *sehr* empfehlen.


----------



## Hein (24. Juli 2002)

... nimmer müde präsentieren uns die Medien immer wieder die (Spät)Folgen des mountainbikens: Die drohende Impotentz. Dabei zeigt dieser thread ganz deutlich die Folgen ruppiger Trails schonungslos auf: Stottern.



> bei bei Fire-Bike und MTB-Store





> Kann ich ich auch


   


@Mount10bike
Du solltest überlegen, ob Du Deinen Freund nicht ein wenig einbremst. Mit der Zielsetzung heut kauf ich mir ein bike in der Kombination des fehlenden Wissens der biketechnik und des Einsatzzweckes wird Dein Freund sich in einer Welt bewegen, in der die fairen Händler eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Spezies sind.
Ich denk mal Dein Freund wird am besten beraten sein, wenn er versucht seine Wünsche und Ansprüche hier im Forum zu beschreiben.


----------



## raymund (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von jesusjones _
> *also die jungs bei velo sind super nett und nehmen sich ne menge zeit! was sich dann jedoch auch im preis ausdrückt ;-)
> 
> auch sehr zu empfehlen ist firebike in roetgen! weniger natürlich eurobike oder bike-components.de
> ...



Was gibt`s an bike-component`s denn auszusetzen?
Die haben zwar keine Kompletträder (wie der Name schon sagt), sind aber recht günstig, nett  und erzählen wenigstens keinen Unsinn.

Empfehlen kann ich auch den Lenzen am Adalbertsberg, klein aber fein (Storck-Räder) und hat als Einziger massig DT-Speichen in allen Farben und Längen vorrätig.

Ansonsten habe ich bei Satorius in Stolberg/Vicht schon ein paar Schnäppchen gemacht.

Ansonsten kann man ja mal in Vaals schauen, da ist so ein Laden oberhalb der Kirche, der hat in der Auslage gute Sachen liegen.
Kann sonst aber nichts dazu sagen, da er immer zu hat, wenn ich Sonntags einkaufe.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## five40 (26. Juli 2002)

da gibet noch Bestbike Alsdorf Specialized, Wheeler, Cannondale http://www.bestbike.de

und in Heerlen bike fun http://www.bike-fun.nl/

cu,
five40


----------



## pratt (26. Juli 2002)

> Ansonsten kann man ja mal in Vaals schauen, da ist so ein Laden oberhalb der Kirche, der hat in der Auslage gute Sachen liegen.



Bikes4Fun in Vaals Kirchstraße (5 Min von AC)

Dort habe ich mir auch vor 2 Monaten mein neues Bike gekauft. Hat hauptsächlich Specialized. Wenig alter Kram (hatte im Mai nur noch 2002 Fullys). Gute Beratung (er fährt selber auch).
Stellt im Notfall auch ein Ersatzbike zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Juli 2002)

Cycle (Hansemann-Platz) ist nicht zu empfehlen! Der Elmar bescheisst Euch, wo ihr daneben steht!!!! Das beste dagegen ist ihm kein Geld mehr in den Arsch zu schieben für den scheiß Service, der dazu auch noch lahm ist! 

Wo Du auch mal hingehen kannst ist Mikes Bikes, der ist ganz in Ordnung!

Für Custom-Made bikes mir Rahmen von Kinesis gehste am besten zu Fahhrad Stassen, Eifelstrasse, zwischen Josefskirche und Elsaßstrasse!

Und wie gesagt, den Laden in Vaals kann ich auch nur empfehlen!

So on!


----------



## Hein (28. Juli 2002)

> Cycle (Hansemann-Platz)



Gibt´s den überhaupt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (28. Juli 2002)

Joa, der is nur auf die andere Strassenseite gezogen! Der Laden is jetzt größer - aber immernoch so ******* wie vorher )


----------



## raymund (29. Juli 2002)

Bei Elmar habe ich meinen Super-V Rahmen gekauft (vor dem Umzug).
Eigentlich wollte ich nur `ne Dose Hanseline, aber da hing dann das grüne Ding an der Decke, ich hatte nen schlechten Tag und genügend auf dem Konto.
Hoffentlich sind 999,- DM für `nen neuen CD-Super V Freeride Rahmen nicht zu teuer.

Ansonsten bin ich äusserst selten da zu finden, halt nur um dumme Antworten auf CD-spezifische Fragen zu bekommen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## DickHard (29. Juli 2002)

Der Laden auf der Wilhelmstrasse, der ist echt klasse
Andreas Schruff, der Inhaber ist GS2 Profi und alle anderen sind auch ziemlich gute Radfahrer mit Transalperfahrung.
Der Laden hieß früher Jessen.
..ach so die Preise da sind erste Sahne und die Beratung
auf den Punkt, ohne irgendein kompetenzloses gesabbel.
Bei Zweirad Schruff geht der Daumen ganz steil nach oben...
DickHard


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Juli 2002)

joa, de Schruff is auch net schlecht, aber die Öffnungszeiten sind mehr als beschissen, deshalb bin ich da nie! Ich geh eig. nur zum Mike, weil der Laden direkt an meiner Schule is....


----------



## raymund (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *Der Laden auf der Wilhelmstrasse, der ist echt klasse
> Andreas Schruff, der Inhaber ist GS2 Profi und alle anderen sind auch ziemlich gute Radfahrer mit Transalperfahrung.
> Der Laden hieß früher Jessen.
> ...



Stimmt, der hatte las einziger in Aachen die Innenzüge für die Gore-Schaltungszüge einzeln.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## bikefish (2. August 2002)

oh je, das thema fahrradlaeden in aachen koennte einem die haare zu berge stehen lassen, wenn da noch genug waeren. wie sagte neulich waldgigant marc: "ein ideales testfeld fuer den bike-werkstatttest"... die ansagen in einigen verkaufsraeumen  sind meistens der "leistung" der werkstatt entsprechend. moechte also ein paar erfahrungen zum thema ins forum werfen:

velo 1: um eine rohloffkette zusammennieten zu lassen, braucht's bekanntlich einen rohloff-revolver-kettennieter. velo ist rohloff service-punkt. der mechaniker hatte jedoch keinen niet zur verfuegung, hatte zwei glieder der kette entfernt, um an einen zu gelangen und den eingebaut. natuerlich war anschliessend die kette zu kurz (zitat: in der kombination grosses kettenblatt/grosses ritzel faehrt man nicht. preis: 6 euro fuer's nieten (wobei uebrigens der rohloffnieter nicht zum einsatz gekommen war). zwar spendierte der mechaniker eine neue kette (unter zuzahlung von 10 euro), die war aber 6 glieder zu lang gewesen. fazit: gut, dass ich zuhause noch vier kettenglieder fuer die rohloffkette hatte und einen niet, um die hg73 auf die richtige laenge zu bringen...

velo 2: marc hat ein kundengespraech mitbekommen. jemand hatte sich ein laufrad zentrieren lassen. verkaeufer: "kommen sie nach hundert kilometern wieder vorbei. dann muss das laufrad nachzentriert werden. kostet auch nur den halben preis." (kein kommentar)

cycle: apotheke: hat nix da, kann aber alles bestellen. preisgestaltung: highest level! werkstattpersonal: nett, aber gemuetlich ;-)

bikes4fun, vaals: waldschrat thomas hatte sich dort ein angeblich nur wenig gelaufenes gebrauchtes specialized fsr gekauft. erste gabel, zweite gabel, tretlager, schwingenlager, lenkkopflager, laufradlager, dann kettenstrebenbruch - alles innerhalb eines halben jahres bei ganz normalem ccbetrieb.

mtb-store (eschweiler, partnerbetrieb von bikes4fun, vaals): sahan ist ok. arbeitet korrekt.

flizz/eurobike: so gross und trotzdem apotheke. aber klasse im labern: blubb, blubb!

bike-components: sehr nette und zuvorkommende jungs. super preiseniveau. haeufig echte schnaeppchen (ruecklaeufer). beim versand kann es mal zu unerwarteten lieferzeiten kommen.

bicycle: absolut korrekt. ordentliche werkstattarbeit. oft erstaunlich guenstige preise (lx-kassette fuer 30 euro).

zu den weiteren laeden kann ich nix sagen. allemal am besten ist's, sich die werkzeuge anzuschaffen und anfallende arbeiten selber zu erledigen...

greetings allerseits
bikefish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (2. August 2002)

-


----------



## bikefish (3. August 2002)

nachtrag zu cycle (030802):

ein kunde mit einem nagelneuen votec m6 klagte darueber, seine fat-albert wuerden im hinterbau schleifen. statt dem doesi zu sagen, er solle doch bissel schmalere reifen fahren, greift cycle zur flex!!!! und entfernt die seitenstollen!!!!

na, immerhin kann der user denne sagen, er haette sich so gewaltig in die kurven gelegt, dass die stollen verschlissen sind.

oh no...


----------



## winalotarace (3. August 2002)

Hallo bike-fisch,
hast du eine persöhnliche Hasskappe auf Aachener Händler oder gehört dir der einzige nicht erwähnte Laden?


----------



## bikefish (4. August 2002)

hi winalotarace -


du bist wohl ein witze-clöwnchen?

greetz
bikefish


----------



## THREE60 (7. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *Für Custom-Made bikes mir Rahmen von Kinesis gehste am besten zu Fahhrad Stassen, Eifelstrasse, zwischen Josefskirche und Elsaßstrasse!
> *



wenn der Elmar bescheißt was macht dann der Stassen? - wohl nix anderes höchstens noch schlimmer. 
Kinesis Aufbauten gibt es auch bei BC.

Ralf


----------



## crazy-spy (7. August 2002)

Es gibt in gnaz Aachen keinen Laden, der nich bescheisst  
Das BC auch aufbaut wusst ich net!


----------



## Osti (16. August 2002)

So jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit AC-Händlern,

1. Velo: Die Jungs in der Werkstatt sind ziemlich fit und freundlich, da bekommt man Kleinteile schon mal für lau und Werkzeug leihen geht auch. Im Laden ist es unterschiedlich einige haben Ahnung, andere kaum. Beratung ist meist sehr ausführlich. Preislich jedoch etwas hoch. Alles in allem bin ich dort sehr zufrieden, leider lange Werkstatt-Wartezeiten

2. Cycle: absoluter Chaoten-Laden, der Elmar wollte mir auch schon mal mit ner Flex ans Rad, habe zum Glück noch rechtzeitig die Tür gefunden, bis er die Flex zur Hand hatte ) Preislich ist der Junge jenseits von Gut und Böse, versucht immer alten Müll loszuwerden. -> Vorsicht

3. Stassen: Für Rennrad ok, für Mtb nicht. Die haben keine Ahnung über Federgabel und Brems-Technik. 

4. Lenzen: Sehr sympatischer kleiner Laden, wenn man sich erstmal bis zur theke vorgekämpft hat ) sieht man, dass dort noch Bike-Enthusiasten am Werk sind. Manche Sachen sind recht teuer andere wiederum sehr günstig. -> auf jeden Fall zu empfeheln

5. Schruff/Jessen: Der Laden ist die absolute Frechheit! Habe versucht dort eine Federgabel zu kaufen, aber der Bengel hinter der Theke hatte wohl gerade kein Bock was zu verkaufen, nach mehrfacher Anfrage meinerseits ob die Gabel bestellt werden kann, kam ein müdes Achselzucken. Später wollte ich ein RM dort kaufen, Probefahrt war nicht möglich, und als ich fragte ob man am Preis was machen kann, hat man mich höflich aber bestimmt Richtung Tür dirigiert!!! Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal versucht neue Federn für meine Gabel dort zu bestellen, das war im August letzten Jahres! Habe natürlich längst woanders bestellt, rufe aber aus Spaß alle paar Monate dort an und frage nach dem aktuellen stand der Bestellung ) -> Fazit: absolut unfreundlicher, unkompetenter Laden, der Kunden die nen paar tausen  ausgeben wollen wohl nicht nötig hat!!!

6. Eurobike: großer Discounter, Beratung mies, Preise gut


----------



## Winzillah (30. August 2002)

Tach

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es hier in AC und Umgebung wohl das Beste selbst Hand anzulegen. Ich hatte Kontakt zu jedem der erwähnten Läden, und den besten Service habe ich bisher bei mir zu Hause bekommen. Ich meine Fragen kostet zwar nichts, aber die Antworten und Tips die man so bekommt sollte man meist nicht zu ernst nehmen! 
Mittlerweile suche ich nur noch nach dem besten Preis und schraube die Teile selbst.


----------



## crazy-spy (30. August 2002)

Ich war letztens mal bei Schruff in der Wilhelmstrasse!!!
Der Laden verdient nen dickes fettes Lob! 
Ich hatte Probs mit der Speedbone und der Angestellte (danke Patrick ) hat sich ne halbe Stunde rangesetzt und es versucht, mit mir zu lösen  
Nicht nur, dass er es sofort machte, nein, er wollte nochnichma was dafür haben!!!

Besucht doch ma die Site in der Signatur


----------



## DickHard (30. August 2002)

..aber man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben....wobwei
ich war da wegen Rennradteilen und da hat mir einer aus der Crew ein zu meinem Hinterrad passendes Vorderrad geschenkt...
*gerühert sei*. Wenn es ein Laden verdient unterstützt zu werden in Aachen dann der.
Der Inhaber ist nebenbei noch GS2 Profi und hat echt Ahnung, nach meiner Beurteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (30. August 2002)

bekommt aber nix geregelt. Aber bestellt mal was beim Schruff. Nach nem Jahr erzählen sie dir  immer noch der Vertrieb könne nicht liefern und das bei Parts die jeder andere Laden in zwei wochen da hat.

Warum arbeiten die Jungs von trippel D eigentlich noch beim Schruff?

Ralf


----------



## crazy-spy (30. August 2002)

Das is ja nur einer, der Patrick! 
Triple D is ja nur nen Order-Shop für DDD, die schrauben ja nix!


----------



## THREE60 (30. August 2002)

Der weltmeisterschaftsteilnehmer aus Luxenburg soll da auch arbeiten.


----------



## Hein (30. Dezember 2002)

Gibt´s irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte mit Debo-Sport im Sandkaulbach?


----------



## gambo (30. Dezember 2002)

kenne leider nur jemand der sein rennrad da gekauft hat.soll aber ganz ok gewesen sein(hab keinen beschwerden gehöhrt)
ga


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *Gibt´s irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte mit Debo-Sport im Sandkaulbach? *



Naja, die Bikes die die ham taugen net viel! Würde eher zu nem andern shop gehn! Es sei denn du willst was bestimmtes, was er dir günstig besorgen kann....


----------



## Hein (30. Dezember 2002)

Ich war noch nicht in dem Laden. Hab hier einen 20% Rabbatgutschein liegen.


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *Ich war noch nicht in dem Laden. Hab hier einen 20% Rabbatgutschein liegen. *




Aso, auch sonen Kartengirl-Gutschein?
Hatte ich auchmal, hab mir davon nen Sigma Drahtlos Kit geholt...


----------



## Hein (30. Dezember 2002)

> Aso, auch sonen Kartengirl-Gutschein?



Ja, meine Schwester hat ne ganze Menge davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (5. Januar 2003)

Debo Sport - hatten die nicht Neueröffnung? War der Laden pleite oder hat wer anders den Namen übernommen?

Zur Kompetenz u. Ehrlichkeit des alten (neuen) Besitzers: 
Wollte da man nen IRC Mythos Draht kaufen. Wollt mir der Sack doch glatt weis machen, dass es sich um die Kevlarversion handelt. Für die 20 Marks Pelle wollte er dann nach Studium des Bikeworkshops 60 haben.

Frage mich eh warums den Laden noch nicht von der Bildfläche hat verschwinden lassen.

Und die 20% auf Liste bekommste bei BC auch ohne Gutschein.

Gruß,
   Ralf


----------

